# ANY LOST FANS??



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

It's flippin happened with my LOST DVD too. The last disc is knackered (flamin Chinese knock offs!!) We've got to the part when -

Lock and Ben are going down in a lift to move the island (!!?)

The army man's been killed and set the bomb going on the boat which Desmond, Jin and Micheal are trying to disarm

Scientist people are trying to leave the island with the others on the dingy

Jack (in now time) has realised Claire was his half Sister

Jack has been seeing his dead Father (who was on the island with Claire in Jacobs cabin)

Sun has taken over her Dad's business and he's not too chuffed!


WHAT HAPPENS NEXT? PLEASE HELP US AS DH IS NOT A HAPPY MAN!!     xxx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,

Have watched it but it was ages ago and I can't remember what happens?  Did you see them all at the funeral?  I can tell you who's funeral it was?  But can't remember much else.

xxx


----------



## lounea (Jun 12, 2005)

Hiya
oooo, how annoying. We are lost addicts too. My fiance has told me to point you in the direction of this website. 
http://lostpedia.wikia.com/wiki/Season_4 
hope someone has a box set they can lend you x 
love lou

/links


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Its on sky 1 now 
series 4 ep 12 & 13 and destiny calls from now toll 5pm
hope you read this in time


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Kate I didn't, but we managed to get it to play on my computer. Can't believe John has popped his cloggs!!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i know, i have a feeling he prob hasn't  
its prob a robot in the coffin of something


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Well I'm all confused now after watching the first episode of the new series! If it wasn't hard enough keeping up with what time we were in, now it's changing every 5 minutes!! To top it all we both fell asleep half way through (what can I say, we have 3 kids!!) so have no idea what happened in the end!!


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Gonna move you hun to G&B talk, I think you'll get more Lost fans there  

C x


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Oooooo thank you!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Got to say i LOVE lost and was counting down the days!!

Watched it last night and when it ended all i could say was EHH!! The constant time jumping was messing up my viewing and my poor tired brain. 

Who was the lady at the end, old grey haired? It was like we were ment to know her. 

Going to watch it again and see if i can make head or tail of it.

Enjoy xx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

No idea! I fell asleep!! What happened after Kate left with her 'son'? She was at a petrol station and got a call to meet someone...


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

It was Sun... they met at Sun's place.

xxx


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

The grey haired woman at the end was Mrs Hawkins.  We saw her in the episode where Desmond turned the key and the hatch blew up and he had those jumps through time and she was in the jewellery shop when Desmond was back in time and wanted to buy an engagement ring for Penny.  She seemed to know all about time travel.  

I have got a feeling she may be Daniel's mum.  In the last episode he mentioned having studied time travel his entire adult life and he told Desmond to find his mum in Oxford.  Could be wrong but thats my hunch.

I think Locke will come back to life in some way when he gets back to the Island - like Christian (Jacks dad)

Counting down until tonight episode, I LOVE LOST!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Blimey Princess M, you've got a good memory!! I'd forgotten all about that bit!!

48 minutes and counting...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So pleased its back


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Is anyone else's mind becoming numb half way through trying to keep up with all the time travel?? Isn't Penny's dad aging well considering he was about 20 years old in 1956?? That would make him about 72 now!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Tell me about it, I watch, listen and take it all in but it making no sense

Iv never missed a episode and love lost but just cant seem to get it at the mo. Me and DP said the same about Penny's dad last night. Time travelling must be good for the skin or he may be time travelling just now.

I remember the grey haired lady now it must be Daniels mum. Guess we will find out once they sail there boat from London to LA in one day with no rough weather and a 3 yr old on board.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe he uses a good face cream!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

im glad i just read that i didn't realise it was her dad   i thought it was her son that had got 'lost' in time
im way too confused   this time and have always understood it all before!


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Continuing the Daniels mum theme, I'm am going to take a guess and say in the last episode the Ellie that took Daniel to where the bomb was is his mum in her early years.  Mrs Hawkings seems about the same aga as charles Widmore in todays time and Ellie and young widmore seemed the simailar age in the 50's.  Also I have got it in my head that Mrs Hawkins first name was Elouise and the rat he was doing experiments on was called Elouise.  Remeber in the last episode Daniel says to Ellie something like you seem familiar, and he kept looking at her!!

Loved the bit where Richard called the young lad Widmore, me and DH just shot up in our seats and both said "Widmore?" dead loud!!!!

Also, again might be clutching at straws, but Richard said to locke our leaders our chosen from a young age - I am wondering if Widmore had been chosen to be leader but then Ben came along and then he got to be leader?!  Would explain why they are fueding - also if I remember right in the episode where Ben goes to see Widmore in his bedroom, I'm sure Widmore says something along the lines of it was my Island first.

Let me know what you think.  So far this series is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

so Daniel could be penny's half brother or even brother, that would make sense (maybe)


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I've lost the plot completly


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

P.Monica- good theory, liking it. Yeah, in this first episode that bit about Wigmore being the young lad was the most gripping part. I was so lost watching it I had to watch the repeat on Tuesday....I am still  . If anyone gets what's going on and who these other, others are can you please share.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you mean the French people?? Now that's the bit (only bit may I add!) I do get!! Jin has been washed up on the Island but he's gone back in time to when Ruso was marooned on the Island after her ship went down and she's pregnant with Ben's ''daughter'' Now none of the other French people survive (all eaten by the funny black blob thing that protects the Island if I remember rightly) Does that help at all??

Now is Ben a baddie or a goodie??


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

I could be wrong but I'm sure when Sayid first meets Danielle, she says she killed lots of her crew becasue of a "sickness"!  Hope we get to see Danielles back story and all about what happended to her on the Island.

Can't wait to see tonights episode!!!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just watched last nights lost
what happend to Kate's baby Aaron where did he go?  Did the grandma get him back?
im really lost with this lost!


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

and where is Sun's baby and whats with Lock and the shoes??

So many questions...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Sooooooooooooooo many questions and soooooooooooooooooooooo confusing!


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think the lock shoes thing was ( the doctor I can't remember his name) was told to make the flight and people on it as close to the first flight, so i think he took the shoes as they were the ones his dad had also worn!!!

Wierd about all the missing babies!!!!


----------



## Quadzilla (Aug 23, 2008)

I give up.....my head is frazzled


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Jack explains that when he is getting his dead dad (Christian) ready to be buried he couldn't find any smart shoes but he figures no one will see his feet so puts him a pair of white tennis shoes.  In the very first episode of lost when Jack wakes up in the jungle the camera focuses in on a tennis shoe hanging from the branches.  Lost fans always thought it had some kind of meaning as to why the camera focuses on it so much.  When you see Jacks dad walking round in the jungle he is wearing tennis shoes.  

When the losties return to the island in the plane, they have to try and recreate the original plane crash as much as possible.  Locke is in the coffin like Jacks dad was in the first plane crash.  Jack has to give Locke something of his dads for it to work which is why he puts his dads shoes on Locke.  Locke and Jacks dad both come back to life in some form or other when their planes crash on the island.

I think in sone ways the tennis shoe thing was the creators of lost saying, "see we new what we were doing all the time" as they had loads of stick saying they were making it up as they were going along and just trying to cash in on it being so popular but they had the whole story planned out from the start.


----------

